# Missing Dog - Surfside, SC



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

My brother and sister-in-law are at the house in Surfside this week. Yesterday morning they discovered that their 2 dogs had dug a hole under the fence in the backyard and escaped. The beagle was found yesterday afternoon but the other dog was not. Lucy is a Cardigan Welsh Corgi that is very timid. She has a white diamond shape above her eyes. This is not a picture of Lucy but a picture of a Cardigan Welsh Corgi. If you happen to see her, please send me a message!
Thanks,
Britt


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow. Sorry to hear that Britt. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Shame. Hope ya get her back.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

If they have not already, have them list this on Craislist under, lost and found or pets, or both. I wish them good luck, I know I would loose my mind if my dog went missing. 
Let us know how this turns out.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

man that blows for sure Britt. i know you have checked the pound. i bet the beagle did the digging. i sure hope Lucy comes home soon.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. The neighbor found the dog this morning unharmed!

Britt


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Goods news. Glad they found it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I love corgi's!!! and not as an appetizer...

Short legs, big ears and long tail. What's not to love? Ya breeding' em, Britt?


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Thanks guys. The neighbor found the dog this morning unharmed!
> 
> Britt


Good deal!! They're pretty lucky considering the dog was missing for five days. Glad they have the dog back.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

That is great news, I was getting a little worried, having not heard anything, in several days. I bet the parents are breathing a little easier now.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah, we were pretty surprised as well. I figured that someone either got the dog and decided to keep her or that she had been hit by a car. I was afraid that "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" was in doggie heaven!

My sister-in-law headed out ASAP to retrieve the dog. She took Lucy to the vet in Surfside and she checked out fine. Lucy will return home to TN in the morning. Glad we have a good neighbor - the same neighbor found both dogs!!!!

Al - Even if we bred corgi's I would fear how they would end up on your plate. 

Britt


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Yeah, we were pretty surprised as well. * I figured that someone either got the dog and decided to keep her *or that she had been hit by a car. I was afraid that "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" was in doggie heaven!
> 
> My sister-in-law headed out ASAP to retrieve the dog. She took Lucy to the vet in Surfside and she checked out fine. Lucy will return home to TN in the morning. Glad we have a good neighbor - the same neighbor found both dogs!!!!
> 
> ...


Yea my other Wire Haired Fox Terrier went missing for 6 days. I figured someone had picked him up. He was 8 y/o at the time, funny thing he never tried to dig under the fence again ( up until then he was the worlds greatest escape artist, guess he figured out where his toast out buttered )
I lost him last year 3 weeks short of his 14th birthday

The Wire I have now has never tried to dig out, but if he does I have had him micro chipped so if someone does grab him and takes him to a Vet they will be busted, If someone finds him or he gets picked by the pound they can find out who he belongs to. 

I'm with 24Pet Watch for $19.99 year I have insurance if hes found hurt and is taken to a Vet and he is scanned ( which all Vets do ) they will call 24Pet Watch to find out who he belongs to, and they will authorize up to $3,000.00
of emergency care, at no cost to me.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great news, Britt!


----------

